# Changing scape



## Richard40 (26 Jan 2020)

Hi, I’ve a 130 litre tank and changing the plants in there with some redwood. I have fish already in there and wondering if I need to do daily water changes to prevent algae and anything else to make sure it goes ok!


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2020)

When setting up a new tank daily water changes are a good idea for the first week. If you're rescaping an established tank as is, with water and fish in, probably just do a substantial water change after you've finished around 80%, and then a couple of 50% water changes a week for the first 2-3 weeks and see how you go. Posting a FTS before and after, and a little more info would perhaps help to better determine what is required tho'.


----------



## Richard40 (26 Jan 2020)

Would you recommend taking the fish out whilst I plant it?


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2020)

Pretty much every time, and scaping it without water too. It's a process that's best taken time over, the result is always better that way. After all you'll probably spend a lot of time looking at it. It'll undoubtedly be far less stressful for the critters as well.


----------



## Richard40 (26 Jan 2020)

So what do you recommend a large plastic container to put all the fish and water in whilst I’m planting? First time I’ve done it with fish.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2020)

Yes, something like this from IKEA https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/samla-box-transparent-30102974/


----------



## Richard40 (26 Jan 2020)

Perfect, is there an easier way to fill up tanks rather than buckets that takes forever? Noticed George Farmer uses a pipe.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2020)

Yes I use a hose too, attached to one of these on the kitchen mixer tap. If you want to add prime it can be dosed direct to the tank. I think George runs the taps in to a bucket sat in the sink and then pumps the water in to the tank, that way he can add prime to the bucket first.


----------



## Richard40 (26 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the advice, something I’ll look into. If you’re adding prime direct to the tank which fish in there, is it safe?

Also, if you’re pumping out the water I take it you use buckets?


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2020)

Maybe this will help https://www.seachem.com/support/forums/forum/general-discussion/1500-dosing-prime-directly-in-tank

I use a hose to add water direct from the tap to my tank. And the hose to syphon the water out through the back door and on to the flower bed.


----------



## Richard40 (26 Jan 2020)

Cheers again! How do you syphon it out using the hose as I could potentially do that?


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2020)

Well, if your tank is higher than your garden or drain, then gravity will do the work. First though, you have to fill the hose with water to get the process started, either that or go red faced and faint trying to suck the water from the tank through the hose, and risk a mouthful of tank water


----------



## Richard40 (26 Jan 2020)

Last question would you recommend adding 20% of my old aquarium water back into the tank and the rest 80% of fresh water? Don’t want to get rid of all the good bacteria


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2020)

Sounds fine


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jan 2020)

Hi all, 





Richard40 said:


> Last question would you recommend adding 20% of my old aquarium water back into the tank and the rest 80% of fresh water?


Good idea. 





Richard40 said:


> Don’t want to get rid of all the good bacteria


There aren't many in the water column itself, there are many more in the  attached biofilm on plant roots, in the upper layers of the substrate and on the filter media. 

In the case of the filter it  is worth pouring 90% of the water out of the filter and making sure that it isn't air-tight whilst it isn't running. As long as the filter media remains <"damp and oxygenated">, you shouldn't have any issues. 

I'd reserve a small amount of the mulmy water and then before you start the filter back up give the filter sponges etc a <"swirl in the mulmy water">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Richard40 (2 Feb 2020)

So the tank looks a hundred times better. Kept 20% of the water. I have had an ammonia spike though and a couple of fish off colour. Trying to get that down. Filter is running and going to add a bottle of JBL Denitrol. Any further advice is welcome.


----------

